# male sex toys



## jacko jack (Feb 19, 2015)

I have a sexless marriage, not my doing. For pleasure does anybody recommend a fleshlight instead of a do it yourself HJ. I think my wife suffers from NPD. She has suggested that I have been to prostitutes, which I can assure you I have not. My one question is will a Fleshlight disappoint.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Sorry for your situation. My wife is my toy and I really can't imagine an inanimate object being satisfying.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## leon2100 (May 13, 2015)

Hitachi makes a male attachment. It's a sleeve. It is extremely intense and you have a heart condition I suggest you not use it. You can find it on line when you search for the hitachi.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

Generally speaking, having a fake vagina in the house will not bode to well with the wife. If you really want to self explore and rock your own world, you will want to research options that are "hands free." For about $40 you can get a quality electrotherapy device at your local pharmacy or online, and just mention to your wife that you purchased it for relieving back pain. 

Some units do both TENS and EMS stimulation, so if you get one of those, you can even use it to do your abdominals for you why you lay back and binge watch your favorite TV show online. Then after a few years of getting one off, and then getting ripped, eventually your wife will be like, "what????" and jump on you like a tiger! 

Cheers, 
Badsanta


----------



## bubba29 (Feb 29, 2012)

badsanta said:


> Generally speaking, having a fake vagina in the house will not bode to well with the wife. If you really want to self explore and rock your own world, you will want to research options that are "hands free." For about $40 you can get a quality electrotherapy device at your local pharmacy or online, and just mention to your wife that you purchased it for relieving back pain.
> 
> Some units do both TENS and EMS stimulation, so if you get one of those, you can even use it to do your abdominals for you why you lay back and binge watch your favorite TV show online. Then after a few years of getting one off, and then getting ripped, eventually your wife will be like, "what????" and jump on you like a tiger!
> 
> ...


i am familiar with the use of many toys for men but i am so confused by this post.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

OK...








*
OK... wait a minute I do feel a tingling feeling in my guns!!!*








*I read somewhere online that with just the right setting this thing will ***** and ***** just like ***** when I was a teenager!!!*


----------



## bubba29 (Feb 29, 2012)

IMO, all masturbation sleeves are very poor replacement of the real thing. Prostate toys adds a new form of stimulation that are so different and intense that i think every man should put aside their inhibitions and try it several times. it's f***ing amazing.


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

A couple of thoughts.

Fleshlights and Tenga Flip's can be a good diversion at times. I much prefer the real thing, but when my wife is not available or willing, the Tenga Flip is nice. I have had my W use it on me or have her hold me in her arms while I use it on myself. In that kind of situation there is human contact, which is something I crave from my W.

If you are thinking more solo, the Aneros can lead to some prostate multiple orgasms. It is also something that your W can help insert and hold you in her arms as well as encouraging you.

Good luck.


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

You might want to steer clear from this toy. Keep the ball though. :grin2:


----------



## jacko jack (Feb 19, 2015)

Dear Morituri
I am afraid that the ball is the wrong shape, should be oval more like your American Football. The Rugby World Cup is in 100 days time, that should cheer me up.


----------



## jacko jack (Feb 19, 2015)

Dear peacem
I think in my mind I have lost all trust in her any feelings of love have been buried by each of her selfish actions. She has less and less redeeming qualities each year, her latest statement "you have too support me because the law obliges you too", in my mind she disappears more each day and whenever she makes such a comment, I do not need to run away, she is doing that herself. Thank you for your comments and support. I am be to feel not anger against her but just pity.


----------



## jacko jack (Feb 19, 2015)

Dear peacem
Thank you very much for your comments, help and websites. It is only in the last three months that I have discovered that she is NPD and probably because of this and other sites, shame, I did not realise this ten years ago. I am reaching the age now when I can become ambivalent about have sex, she even accuses me of dressing up to go out, I am able to laugh about it now but if I was ten years younger, I may have considered divorce. Once again, many thanks for the advice, it has helped.


----------



## committed_guy (Nov 22, 2011)

jacko jack said:


> My one question is will a Fleshlight disappoint.


A fleshlight will not disappoint. 

The biggest issue with the fleshlight is it needs to be thoroughly cleaned and dried between uses. If your wife is ok with that then go for it. 

There are many different models. My experience was with the "wonder weave" and the STU. The WW ridges provided way too much stimulation for me. The STU was awesome. My only complaint with the STU was it was not offered in the nondescript model. I did not care too much for the external artwork.

I found the best lube combination to be WET along with adding sprinkles of water to it as it dried out. The water seemed to re-activate the lubrication.


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

wow. 'fleshlight'. i had to look it up online. in all my years of masturbating (many many years), i never heard of a fleshlight, or for that matter any kind of male toys.
and here i thought my hand was the ultimate toy. boy was i wrong. i lived a sheltered life. never even been in a sex shop.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

The best sex toy is a FWB or FB - as long as your SO doesn't object, of course. You don't need permission for a fleshlight.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

Married but Happy said:


> The best sex toy is a FWB or FB - as long as your SO doesn't object, of course. You don't need permission for a fleshlight.


For those that do not know...

FWB = Flashlight With Batteries, so you can find you way around in the dark under the covers.

FB = Favorite Book which sometimes people also happen to use with a Flashlight With batteries for reading it under the covers!

...for those that think FWB and FB relates to advice about an extramarital sexual affair, let's remind ourself that this is a "sex IN marriage" forum. Personally I ONLY recommend intermarital sexual affairs, which is known as MWB or Myself With Benefits!


----------

